# Bottle Stopper



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I did get some turning done the last couple of weeks. This is a bottle stopper I turned from Arizona Silhouette. I had 1 more to turn for the display at the Arts Gallery but I didn't make it there and have sold 8 of them so far with people just seeing this one. These have the ceramic rose inside and went over real well with the ladies. So I guess I had better get moving it as they want them for Christmas and I have about 15 ornaments to make by Thanksgiving. By the way I will get pictures of the display after she has finished. She has it about half setup and looks pretty good. Right in the middle of the room.

Anyway it was all turned with a skew, finished by wet sanding from 220 to 600 grit and the Beall buffing with Tripoli and White Diamond. For my first I am pretty pleased with it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I can see why it was a hit with the ladies. It's beautiful work.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great job Bernie as always! 

It appears you have crossed paths with Ed Davidson (Yo Yo Spin) on the blanks. He is a very talented and nice guy. If you don't already have links to some of his vids, let me know and I'll put you on to them in the IAP library. How did you like turning and polishig that material? Kind of stringy huh


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Real nice Bernie. How did you get that rose to stay centered while you turned it???LOL
Will be looking for those pics. Hope you do well on your sales.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, Bernie, your in deep trouble, how could you be so cruel as to show that magnificent stopper without a photo-shoot. I see the kit is the same as mine that I made the mandrel for, what was your method.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry I bought two mandrels from Arizona Silhouette that are #2 MT. I am attaching a picture. I also bought the the #1 and #2 bushings so the ends can be turned to the size of the stopper piece. These bushing slip on like a washer but are thicker. I was going to make mine but if I made everything I needed I would have no time for turning. I will start making tools when I retire and have the time. Between my job and the dreaded honey-do list my turning time is premium. 

Harry I do apologize for not doing a photo shoot. I went out at about 8 pm in the evening and finished about 9:30. I will try on the next one.:'(

Dave to center the rose I look down from the top of the blank, and center it by eye. I score a small hole to put my livecenter in and go from there. After I get it turned down some I use a piece of wood kinda like a jam chuck on the tailstock end so I can turn away that hole.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Bernie,
That is great work mate, and great talent. And so nice not to see the stopper in a bottle LOL.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Drink a little of it Pete but not that often. I like a good glass of wine now and then.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bernie,

A beautiful turning you have there.  Well done!


----------

